# Surf Fishing Seminar



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I thought I'd mention this here in case some of you guys aren't checking The Bait Shack Board.

MARCH 19th......JOE MALAT...HERE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have arranged for Joe Malat to be here on March 19th to do two seminars.

We will start at 11:00AM promptly and the first Seminar is entitled " Introduction to Surf Fishing "

The second Seminar entitled " Reading the Beach " will begin at 1:00 PM

There will be time for questions after each seminar.

Again it looks like Randy is making things happen for the Surf Fishing Crowd.

I have heard Joe speak before and I believe we can all learn something from him, from the newest to the sport to some of us that continually smell like bait.

My calendar is marked, hope to meet some of you guys there. 

Check out the Bait Shack Board for the rest of the details.

Walt


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

joe gives an excellent seminar 
derf


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Joe's cool. Great basics on surf fishing, and yes, even if you know your chit, you're likely to learn something. At minimum, learning someone else's perspective on reading the beach will be worth it.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ditto...the R


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*my opinion*

hes retarded.to much money and his head up his butt


----------



## Joe M (Feb 26, 2006)

Cobiadude,

Re: your comments..."hes retarded.to much money and his head up his butt"

He might be slowing down because he's not as young as he used to be, but I don't think he's retarded.

Too much money for what? 

"head up his butt"...interesting. Any reason for you to think so?

Joe M


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

*fishing seminar*

im looking forword to it. imo if u learn one thing from joe m. its worth it plus the bait shack is paying for this rite ?


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

My calendar is marked. Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cobiadude???? That statement is uncalled for unless you have something to back it up, I have never met the man but 3 MEN from P&S who I know have spoken very highly of him and to me that carries a lot of weight.
We may pick and carry on with one another but a guest of one of this boards biggest supporters should be shown a little respect.
I would hope you will go back and reword your post.
Thanks Shooter


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

2nd that ,Shooter....back up yer argument CD.

Met JM @ the Pavillion during previous Striper tackle shows. Him and his wife were a pleasure to speak with.I went to a couple of his seminars @ the striper show... After his seminar ,I stopped buying store / company made tackle and used what I learned to make my own. There was already a lot of stuff that I already knew ,but having gotten a few new perspectives regarding beach fishing tactics from JM and his wife.

I enjoy reading JM's beach fishin articles in tha Chesapeake Angler.

Fer those new at the game or those that want to improve there beach fishing ability ,Mr Malat ,is a great instructor and knows how to give a class!

So drop tha 'tude and support tha Bait Shack!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Shooter. Couldn't have said it any better, myself.

Jim


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*are they*

serving lunch and drinks in between seminars!! If so...i'm in. If not...i'm in. I always look forward to hearing from others when it comes to fishing the beach.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*my comment*

okay maybe not a retard because i wouldnt wish mental handicap on anyone.ive seen his seminars and read his articles i personally dont see whut makes him so great from anyone of us other than hes got sponors and money which MAKES him an icon.fishing is supposed to be fun, and laid back which is hard to do when you have the press and people walkin up to you on the "hey can i have your autograph" the first few times it makes you feel good but after a while youll get tired of it and tell someone no then youve ruined your name.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*also*

also.opinions are like buttholes everyone has one and everyone thinks everyone elses styinks so if i offended anyone im sorry


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess everyone is entitled to they're own opinion. It's a little harsh but its a free country.
Chapa


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've never met Joe, but here's my take on the guy. 
I moved to the Outer Banks after college. At that time in my life, I knew very little about surf and pier fishing. Not only that, I was an absolute stranger on the island. I didn't know a single person. 
I had fished the salt in North Carolina a few times, but I knew very little about the sport. 
Joe's writings were very helpful to me at that time in my life. His knowledge and clear writing helped me get enough confidence to walk out on the beach and piers and learn even more. 
I never had a mentor. I never had anyone to teach me anything about fishing. Joe's books got me started. And it's something I will never be able to repay him. 
And I look forward to meeting him at Randy's shop.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

No one gets a name like Joe Malat has had for as many years by being lucky or rich or sponserships, it takes years of hard work and knowing just more than where to fish and what bait to use. With his name I am sure has come many hours of travel away from home and family, time he has given to the public to help a lot of us learn how to become better fishermen. 
I use to shoot semi-pro archery and had some sponsers and trust me it isn't all fun and games, they expect you to preform at top level all the time and donate some of your free time to help build the sport. Shooting my bow quit being fun and became a job so I took up fishing.  
I am just greatful Joe and others like him are willing to share their knowledge so just maybe one day I will be lucky enough to pass some of what I have learned on to others.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> No one gets a name like Joe Malat has had for as many years by being lucky or rich or sponserships, it takes years of hard work and knowing just more than where to fish and what bait to use. With his name I am sure has come many hours of travel away from home and family, time he has given to the public to help a lot of us learn how to become better fishermen.
> I use to shoot semi-pro archery and had some sponsers and trust me it isn't all fun and games, they expect you to preform at top level all the time and donate some of your free time to help build the sport. Shooting my bow quit being fun and became a job so I took up fishing.
> I am just greatful Joe and others like him are willing to share their knowledge so just maybe one day I will be lucky enough to pass some of what I have learned on to others.


liar, your hands is too shacky and you drink too much beer to shoot well


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cobiadude said:


> hes retarded.to much money and his head up his butt



well, all i can say is im glad i didnt make the "random drunk comment" this week


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> liar, your hands is too shacky and you drink too much beer to shoot well


What do ya think drove me to drinking  oh yea you need to take up archery, I got a few thousand bucks tied up in archery equipment I will be willing to make ya a deal on some fishing stuff... you need some 3' long carbon staiblizers, micro adjustable 4x sights, sight pins about the size of thick hairs, arrows with the wall thickness of paper and a bow that looks like Granite that will shoot over 316 ft per second


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thanx Walt D*

Been out of town and internet access for a few days.

I appreciate you putting this up on the Virginia Board.

I have never met Joe in my life but the last couple of weeks I have had several conversations with him. He has been nothing but incredibly helpful to me and I look forward to his visit. 

Trust me there are many other places he could be other than my place and I really appreciate him coming.

As for Cobiadude's original message. I can only apologize to Joe Malat for such an ugly post. :--| 

Randy


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Shooter said:


> What do ya think drove me to drinking  oh yea you need to take up archery, I got a few thousand bucks tied up in archery equipment I will be willing to make ya a deal on some fishing stuff... you need some 3' long carbon staiblizers, micro adjustable 4x sights, sight pins about the size of thick hairs, arrows with the wall thickness of paper and a bow that looks like Granite that will shoot over 316 ft per second


I was a hell of a shot with a recure bow in my ypunger days. Won several awards. Never tried a compound bow. Always wanted to take up hunting with a bow. Been hunting with primative weapons a long time i.e. muzzle loaders. Do you have hunting bows? Intrested in a trade for a muzzle loader I have 4. also have some fishing gear may be intrested in trading but would rather trade the guns LOL 

Let me know.

Ken


----------

